# pic2shop enfin la capture de vrais code-barre sur iPhone



## Benoit872 (7 Avril 2009)

Bonjour,
Mon application iPhone vient d'être publiée sur le AppStore http://itunes.com/apps/pic2shop).  Elle permet de prendre une photo du code barre d'un livre, dvd, jeu, etc. et d'accéder à l'information (reviews, prix, specifications) en ligne.  Elle est gratuite.
Des applications semblables sont très populaires sur googlePhone (Android), mais ne fonctionnaient pas (jusqu'à présent) sur iPhone à cause de l'appareil photo à focale fixe.
Pour l'instant, la seule source est Amazon, mais je travaille à en ajouter d'autres, comme la Fnac, d'ici quelques jours.
Comme c'est une première version, tout commentaire ou suggestion seraint les bienvenus.  N'hésitez pas à me contacter pour plus d'information.
J'espère que vous trouverez l'appli intéressante! 
Cordialement,
-Benoit

PS: vous pouvez voir les commentaires des utilisateurs ici:
http://www.moopf.com/appstorereviews/appstore.php?appid=308740640&urlappid=&submit=Get+Reviews


----------



## Gwen (14 Avril 2009)

Bon, c'est de la pub, mais néanmoins, cela peut intéresser quelques personnes. Je laisse donc le message, mais je ferme le fil pour éviter les débordements éventuels.


----------

